# Long distance riders/endurance



## OakeyT (19 April 2013)

I am moving down to Devon in a few weeks and was wondering if there is anyone on here who does long distance rides/endurance that I could meet up with and train with? 
I'm based just outside of Tavistock but have transport so can box up for longer rides etc
I'm mainly interested in the shorter rides to start with but if we get fit enough would love to do more
Pls PM me if you're interested. 
Thanks Zoe


----------



## ArabianGem78 (4 May 2013)

Me! Though I live t'other side of Exeter. I have great training all over Aylesbeare and Woodbury Commons. You would be more than welcome to join us training if you'd like.


----------



## midogrey (6 May 2013)

Hi, looking for similar but in frome area Somerset, bit stuck as currently no transport


----------



## becka1975 (8 May 2013)

Try on the EGB forum 'buddies' section if you are members and/or try the Facebook page...


----------



## Izzwall (9 May 2013)

I live near tavistock! Inbetween brentor and lydford. I used to do long distance riding on the moors but due to life events have given my girlie a year off but soon bringing her back into work. Which side of tavi do you live?


----------

